# Computer on a Brompton



## CharlieB (18 Aug 2009)

Can a computer be installed on a Brompton? The Raleigh branded one I use on my MTB is very good, but I don't think the wheel size set up goes down to Brompton size.
Are there any others that would suit?
Does it affect the fold?


----------



## lazyfatgit (18 Aug 2009)

I had a Lidl wireless one on mine for a while, worked fine until the computer malfunctioned. Just replaced it 30min ago with a cateye velo 8. I've mounted the sensor on the lh fork and routed the cable up the front brake cable. Seems to fold OK. Not sure about the long term bending/unbending/chaffing against the fame, but only time will tell.

All the computers I've had - even the cheapo Lidl one, allowed me to put in a wheel circumference. There's some threads about fudging a fix of some sort if yours doesn't i think.


----------



## palinurus (18 Aug 2009)

Some computers- not many- allow selection of a limited range of pre-programmed wheel sizes. Most allow you to input the measured circumference. Doesn't affect the fold but take care with routing the cable, or get a wireless one.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Aug 2009)

the wheel diameter is 1125 with brompton green tyres on. enter that in the wheel size setting.

cheers


----------



## bonk man (1 Sep 2009)

I was just about to ask this question... well applying to the Moulton but 16 inch wheels.... so the Cateye will do it, any others?


----------



## JensR (6 Sep 2009)

All the Sigma computers I've used (BC1200,1600,2006) take circumference inputs - one method to find this is to put some chalk on a point on the tyre and roll it in a straight line, then measure the distance between marks.


----------



## Joe24 (11 Sep 2009)

JensR said:


> All the Sigma computers I've used (BC1200,1600,2006) take circumference inputs - one method to find this is to put some chalk on a point on the tyre and roll it in a straight line, then measure the distance between marks.



Sigma BC 906 i have you put in circumference in it, so that should work aswell.
Good computer that is.
Ive had one for a while, another for abit less.
On mount stopped working, was going to buy a new one, but decided to take the broken one appart, re-soldered on the wires and it works. I tugged it one time by accident, mount on the TT's aero bars, i twisted it the wrong way abit too forcefully.
Was a quick fix though, and glue back together, i didnt make it as neat as what i probably could have though.


----------



## rob_mcp (22 Sep 2009)

I use a catseye wireless on my brompton - no problem with setting the wheel size and it works fine. I have S bars and am on the limit of the supposed "range" between head unit and sensor but it isn't a problem


----------



## Crankarm (10 Oct 2009)

rob_mcp said:


> I use a catseye wireless on my brompton - no problem with setting the wheel size and it works fine. I have S bars and am on the limit of the supposed "range" between head unit and sensor but it isn't a problem



+1, but I have M type bars. My Cateye wireless works fine. Tried a wired Cateye twice but eventually the wire would get broken even being careful with the folding, so went wireless. Fine now.


----------

